# kissed another women twice



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

is this worth a divorce?

This has been eating at me for a long time so I need opinions. I have searched the internet High and Low for someone with a similar situation and cant find anything. I just found out like a month ago that my ex Best Friend kissed my husband in mid sentence he was not expecting it at all. But he did kiss back and it was very short. We were having problems in our marriage back then and she knew that as well cause at the time she was my very best of friend. Well anyways after that she went inside he left with his friend crying about it all. so two months gone by and he was lost as well as I was and we just were waiting for the other to say I am done pretty much. So he decided when they were at our house that to fix this marriage or end the marriage he was going to take manners in his own hands so he asked her when they were alone if she had feelings and she said no. He says well how do you know? She said I just know I love my husband and your wife and kids he says so do I. but maybe we should kiss so you know. she said well I think that you should talk this out with your wife and he said I cant? so she said ok and they did. He said it was awkward and short then after it was done he said nothing she said nothing then she left. Three days later he called her and said he was sorry about that all and it was wrong he loves me and the girls and it wasn't that he had feelings for her it was him figuring out our marriage the weird way he knew how and that he did with her cause she was a friend and would understand. 

What do you think is that weird do you think that he is telling the truth I mean he isn't pushy do you think that he had feelings?
I mean she tried to kiss him a couple months after that and he said no that was all a mistake if he liked her he would have right?
And also by her saying no she didn't have feelings he knew that but kept trying to kiss her anyways like he didn't care what she said he was going to do it? Does that mean something? like he knew she didn't it was for his own reasons?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I think you should keep your posts in a single thread as the forum guidelines suggest.  It will make it easier to find all of the responses.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

sorry I am new to this and just want advice? Not sure how it all works yet.


----------



## supermom (Dec 19, 2008)

Is this the same story your friend gave you? It sounds a little false. I cant understand why either of them would awkwardly kiss one another twice. Usually if your going far enough to cheat your being swept away by lust, not a bad kiss, especially if it was bad the first time.


----------

